# Case IH Model 235



## Rich_B (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi
Im looking for a lower link attaching rod for my Case IH 235
I am told by the local dealer the part is no longer available.
Part No. 99124C1 (Rod)
I broke the end while using my bush hog.
Got it welded but keeps breaking.
Has anyone run across this problem and is there possibly an alternate solution.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rich. Are you talking about the lateral anti sway rods to the lower 3 point arms? If so, do you have them loose enough where the arms can move just a fractious on the lateral?


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Try Messicks.COM Probably can get it but expensive


----------



## Rich_B (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Guy's
I ended up having the local machine shop making a new one.
He also told me that if the material used was not hard enough a better one will be made. Amazing what some of these guys can make on a lathe.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

I Found That Part On Messicks For 265 bucks so You Probably Did Alot Better Than That


----------



## Rich_B (Sep 7, 2010)

*235 Lower link*

Thanks for looking it up. That would be about the price for an OEM part if it was still available. (in Canada anyway)
I did waaay better than that, $100 bucks including the tip. So if some time you happen to break parts like that keep in mind your small local machine shop.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad to see you got it taken care of


----------

